# Sticky  Your Club and the ETREE



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Inadvertently the ND Wildlife Federation has not yet set up their *ETREE* for legislative issues. If you have not already done so, *PLEASE* sign up *NOW* at: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/signup.php 
Information is power. That is the function of the ETREE. Your email address will be absolutely protected and no one will request money from you or your club.
As North Dakota Wildlife Club members we need to protect our public property, the wildlife of North Dakota. Sign up now for the legislative updates.


----------

